# Klipsch RP-280F



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

These really seem to be getting a lot of good press. Really tempted to give them a shot against my 1266-SE.
Anyone give them a good audition yet?


----------



## Robert Westbrooks (Aug 4, 2020)

Klipsch RP-280F tower speakers are an excellent 2-channel audio system choice. The sound quality is rich for an audiophilic listening experience, and sensitivity is good enough for a loud house party. You can check out this Klipsch RP-280F Floor-Standing Speaker Review 2020

It delivers room-filling, immersive sound with a punchy bass. I am beyond happy with these Klipsch RP-280F speakers and highly recommend them to anyone considering making the purchase.


----------

